# Grammatica italiana



## reys

Ciao amici! Conoscete alcuni buoni libri di Grammatica Italiana livello 1, là in Italia?  (con titolo e autore, per piacere...  )

Grazie!!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Ciao amici! Conoscete alcuni buoni libri di Grammatica Italiana livello 1, là in Italia? (con titolo e autore, per piacere...  )
> 
> Grazie!!


Immagino che tu stia cercando libri di Italiano come lingua straniera (o lingua seconda). 
Te ne posso sconsigliare vivamente uno: Espresso.
Di solito io uso libri di grammatica in adozione nelle scuole italiane.


----------



## reys

claudine2006 said:


> Immagino che tu stia cercando libri di Italiano come lingua straniera (o lingua seconda).
> Te ne posso sconsigliare vivamente uno: Espresso.
> Di solito io uso libri di grammatica in adozione nelle scuole italiane.


 
Clau: Si, hai raggione. Ma voglio trovare uno fatto per autori italiani, con le regole esatte.

Cercarò "Espresso" immediatamente!!   Se tu lo usi, deve essere molto buono!

Mille, mille grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Clau: Si, hai ragione. Ma voglio trovarne uno scritto da autori italiani, con le regole esatte.
> 
> Cercherò "Espresso" immediatamente!!  Se tu lo usi, deve essere molto buono!
> 
> Mille, mille grazie!


No, reys, forse non mi sono spiegata: te lo sconsiglio vivamente (secondo me è fatto male).


----------



## reys

Ooooooooh! Hai ragione!!! _sconsigliare_ è lo contrario!! Scusa per la confusione!  

Quindi, conosci uno _consigliabile?  _

(Generalmente, le parole con una "s" significano lo opposto, vero?)

Grazie, Claudine!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Ooooooooh! Hai ragione!!! _sconsigliare_ è il contrario!! Scusa per la confusione!
> 
> Quindi, ne conosci uno _consigliabile?  _
> 
> (Generalmente, le parole con una "s" significano l'opposto, vero?)
> 
> Grazie, Claudine!


No, purtroppo non saprei consigliartene uno pensato per gli stranieri che sia ben fatto. Sicuramente qualche altro _forero _saprà consigliarti.

Altri esempi:
Consigliare - sconsigliare

Dire - disdire
Fare - disfare

Transigente - intransigente
Completo - incompleto


----------



## reys

Grazie mille, Claudine! Non ti preoccupi!  

Ci vediamo!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Grazie mille, Claudine! Non ti preoccupare!
> 
> Ci vediamo!


Ok, a presto!
Una precisazione:
l'imperativo negativo (seconda persona singolare) in italiano è facilissimo ed ha la stessa struttura dell'inglese (ma non dello spagnolo).

Non + infinito. 

Non ti preoccupare/non preoccuparti.
Non farlo.
Non dirlo.

Per quanto riguarda la terza persona singolare  (e quindi la forma di cortesia "lei") si usa il congiuntivo:
Non si preoccupi.
Non lo faccia.
Non lo dica.


----------



## reys

Curiosamente, la settimana prossima vedremo il modo negativo, credo che lo hai scoputo... jajaja. Ma adesso, grazie a te, ho imparato l'imperativo negativo!!

Grazie, grazie, grazie!


----------



## claudine2006

reys said:


> Stranamente la settimana prossima vedremo il modo negativo, credo che l'abbia scoperto... jajaja. Ma adesso, grazie a te, ho imparato l'imperativo negativo!!
> 
> Grazie, grazie, grazie!


 La settimana prossima farai furore a lezione!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao reys! 
Per me la grammatica migliore in assoluto è:
Maurizio Dardano - Pietro Trifone_, La lingua italiana_, Zanichelli (io ho l'edizione del 1985, ma penso che ce ne sia una più recente). E' il mio punto di riferimento per ogni dubbio.
Ciao!


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> Ciao reys!
> Per me la grammatica migliore in assoluto è:
> Maurizio Dardano - Pietro Trifone_, La lingua italiana_, Zanichelli (io ho l'edizione del 1985, ma penso che ce ne sia una più recente). E' il mio punto di riferimento per ogni dubbio.
> Ciao!


Hai ragione, questa grammatica è eccellente.


----------



## reys

rocamadour said:


> Ciao reys!
> Per me la grammatica migliore in assoluto è:
> Maurizio Dardano - Pietro Trifone_, La lingua italiana_, Zanichelli (io ho l'edizione del 1985, ma penso che ce ne sia una più recente). E' il mio punto di riferimento per ogni dubbio.
> Ciao!


 
Ciao Rocamadour! Sei molto gentile.

Zanichelli... credo che ho ascoltato quel nome prima. Un libro così è quello che voglio: un buon e fedele punto di riferimento. Lo cercherò oggi stesso!

Grazie infinite, amico!


----------



## reys

rocamadour said:


> Ciao reys!
> Per me la grammatica migliore in assoluto è:
> Maurizio Dardano - Pietro Trifone_, La lingua italiana_, Zanichelli (io ho l'edizione del 1985, ma penso che ce ne sia una più recente). E' il mio punto di riferimento per ogni dubbio.
> Ciao!


 
_La nuova grammatica della lingua italiana_
_Dardano Maurizio - Trifone Pietro_

"A distanza di sette anni dall'ultima ristampa del volume "La lingua italiana", esce una nuova versione, più ampia, del lavoro curato dai due storici della lingua..." 

Saluti e grazie!!!


----------



## rocamadour

reys said:


> Ciao Rocamadour! Sei molto gentile.
> 
> Zanichelli... credo di aver già sentito quel nome. Un libro così è quello che voglio: un buon e fedele punto di riferimento. Lo cercherò oggi stesso!
> 
> Grazie infinite, amico!


 
Di niente reys! 
Anzi, grazie a te dell'aggiornamento sulla nuova edizione!


----------



## roxcyn

Espresso è un libro molto buono per studiare l'italiano .


----------



## sabrinita85

roxcyn said:


> Espresso è un libro molto buono per studiare l'italiano .


Non conosco il libro, ma "Espresso" mi fa ricordare i treni e la situazione ferroviaria in Italia è davvero molto disastrosa. Hihihi.
Poi, chissà perché hanno scelto proprio questo nome...!


----------



## rocamadour

roxcyn said:


> Espresso è un libro molto buono per studiare l'italiano .


 Ma non è quello "vivamente sconsigliato" da claudine?


----------

